# Help! Stubborn Akita



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I need help. I have a dog walking business and just took on 2 Akitas. The male is a year and a half and no problem. We're just working on loose leash skills. The female is a 10 year old rescue, but they've had her for several years. The female will not walk most of the time. She will walk a few feet then sit down and not move. It isn't a medical problem, she's just stubborn. Some days she'll walk pretty well and only sit once or twice, but it's a real chore to even get her to walk one block. I've tried waiting her out, but she'll sit in the middle of the road with cars coming. Something I tried that works is when she sits I say "sit" and then I back up and say "stay". Well of course that gets her up, lol! As soon as she starts getting up I say "Okay" and I treat her. It seems like it was working somewhat. Of course it's back to square one after the weekend when I haven't been there and the wife that walks her lets her do whatever she wants, so I can't really enforce any consistent training and I'm not a trainer. I'm just using trial and error. She'll also stop in front of any house with people outside and just sit and stare at them. Any insights would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you talked to the owner about what is going on?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds to me as if the dog may have good reasons for not wanting to walk - pain, anxiety, a general reluctance to trust a stranger... Is there any reason why she must? Could you agree with the owner to take her out for just a toilet break, and walk only the younger dog? Alternatively I would try the effect of a pocketful of unusually good treats, in very small pieces. My dogs are reluctant to walk with anyone they don't know well; treats make all the difference!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Prior to being a Poodle owner, I had a Chow, and in my experience Chows have similar temperaments to some of the Akitas I've met. I don't think my Chow would have ever been obedient to a stranger. He just wasn't wired that way. He was my dog and wouldn't even take treats from anyone else. 

Also, my experience has been that when you are dealing with a breed that is inherently more independent and less obedient (I loved my Chow, but let's face it, they are not at the top of the list of "trainable" breeds) you have to be extra consistent to get training results. If you are an outsider as far as the dog is concerned, and the owner lets the dog do whatever she wants you are really fighting a losing battle. I would start by discussing the issue with the owner. Will she take treats/rewards from you?


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses. From my research FireStorm is correct. Akitas are a very reserved breed that are distrusting of strangers, a bit stubborn, and not overly affectionate in general. There's also her background of being a rescue. The owners are aware of this issue and actually I'm kind of annoyed that they weren't up front with me about it in the beginning. I do a trial walk at my consultation before starting any job and the wife insisted on coming with me on the walk. That's when I discovered the dog sits and won't move. The owner told me yeah she does that sometimes. She does take treats from me, but I've had more luck when I don't use them. FJM, as far as doing just a potty break, that's really what they want for her, but I have to get her to poop. When she's being stubborn I can spend 20 minutes to move her past 6 or 8 houses. Today was a good day. 
She only sat once at the beginning and then walk nicely the rest of the walk.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

fuzzymom said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. From my research FireStorm is correct. Akitas are a very reserved breed that are distrusting of strangers, a bit stubborn, and not overly affectionate in general. There's also her background of being a rescue. The owners are aware of this issue and actually I'm kind of annoyed that they weren't up front with me about it in the beginning. I do a trial walk at my consultation before starting any job and the wife insisted on coming with me on the walk. That's when I discovered the dog sits and won't move. The owner told me yeah she does that sometimes. She does take treats from me, but I've had more luck when I don't use them. FJM, as far as doing just a potty break, that's really what they want for her, but I have to get her to poop. When she's being stubborn I can spend 20 minutes to move her past 6 or 8 houses. Today was a good day.
> She only sat once at the beginning and then walk nicely the rest of the walk.


Well, maybe she will accept you in her circle of friends. Good luck and be careful.

pr


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I think in one of Jack London's stories... Call of the Wild(?), White Fang(?)... they dealt with Akitas with baseball bats. As I recall, it didn't work back then so I wouldn't suggest it now. A supremely stubborn breed.

I kind of like your method in the OP. Deal with it, cajole it, trick it, whatever it takes. It probably only gets better as the dog gets to know you.

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Akitas, as a breed, are a very aloof. They will only respond to those they've formed a bond with, and they're sometimes a one person dog. Females are more prone to this than males, IMO. The fact that she's a rescue puts another strike in the trust category. I'd work on establishing a bond of trust for now, and work on leash walking later.


----------

